

Ruby front-end MVC framework - vais
https://github.com/jgaskins/clearwater

======
vais
The author has a nice write-up on the motivation behind it here:
[http://jgaskins.org/blog/2015/1/17/clearwater-a-front-end-
we...](http://jgaskins.org/blog/2015/1/17/clearwater-a-front-end-web-
framework-in-ruby)

